# CRC Summe Berechnen



## BadTaste (21 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin am verzweifeln :

Ich möchte eine CRC Checksumme Berechnen der Hersteller hat diese Beschreibung dabei:
CRC Polynom =11111111

Schieberegister = 00000000 (Startwert)
solange Bits im String verbleiben:
falls das MSB von Schieberegister gesetzt ist dann--> 
    Schieberegister = (Schieberegister linksschieber um 1) XOR CRC-Polynom
andernfalls:
   Schieberegister=Schieberegister linksschieben um 1
nächstes Bit aus dem String in das LSB des Schieberegisters
Schieberegister ausgeben.

folgendes Beispiel ist dabei 00 01 FF AD --> die beiden letzten Byte CRC
oder auch FA 04 01 64 00 0A 00 FD

Ich verstehe nicht wie man auf den CRC Wert kommt kann mir einer ein Tip geben?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal ganz unten in dem link:
http://www.region-online.de/bildung/ppc2/schulprojekte/mprokott/crc/crcmain.html

mfg

dietmar


----------



## BadTaste (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo lorenz2512,
danke für den Link der ist sehr aufschlußreich. Ich habe aber das Teil immer noch nicht am laufen. Die CRC Checksumme habe ich mittlerweile geknackt es entspricht nicht im entferntesten dem was in der Doku steht. Es ist eine CCITT Summe also ich glaube da möchte jemand nicht das man mit seiner Maschine redet ;-)

Danke für die Antwort

Michael


----------

